# Do you talk while in fursuit? Why or why not?



## Lobie5 (Jan 4, 2020)

Sorry if this question's been asked a lot. I'm new . ^^;
  Anyways, I was planning on being a silent character once I get my own suit, but I wonder if it'll be too hard. My character doesn't have any fingers, so that'll be a huge handicap in regards to gestures and body language. 
  What are you guys' thoughts on talking vs not talking? If you talk in suit, how do you remain in character, and what kind of voice do you use? If you don't talk in suit, how do you communicate and easily get your character's personality across?


----------



## AngelwolfUK (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm not planning on talking in suit, I understand it can 'comprise the magic'.

Body language is key. Even without fingers, your actions would still communicate very well. Think about when you're taking to other people: you don't often pay attention to their fingers, you watch their hands, their posture, their head movements etc.

If you look at Telephone on YouTube, they do a great job with body language. They don't talk but you can tell what they're doing


----------



## Lobie5 (Jan 5, 2020)

AngelwolfUK said:


> I'm not planning on talking in suit, I understand it can 'comprise the magic'.
> 
> Body language is key. Even without fingers, your actions would still communicate very well. Think about when you're taking to other people: you don't often pay attention to their fingers, you watch their hands, their posture, their head movements etc.
> 
> If you look at Telephone on YouTube, they do a great job with body language. They don't talk but you can tell what they're doing



That's a fair point. And Telephone's actually one of my biggest inspirations, 'cuz they're EXCELLENT.  <33 I've been watching and studying the movements of the Disney World mascots, as well.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 5, 2020)

Lobie5 said:


> That's a fair point. And Telephone's actually one of my biggest inspirations, 'cuz they're EXCELLENT.  <33 I've been watching and studying the movements of the Disney World mascots, as well.


Funny.  Telephone is a friend of mine, and another friend, with whom I share a house, Draconis (aka Calamity Cougar), is a former Disney World mascot.  Anyway, I do talk while in fursuit, and started doing it when it was a really rare thing in the Fandom.  It's part of my fursona and my fursuit has an excellent moving jaw, which helps.  I'm a graymuzzle, so performing in fursuit without talking would be a little more difficult for me to do. but I can do either.  Personally, I think it's more difficult to fursuit without talking, but it all depends on the performer and the character.  I am very extroverted naturally, so talking comes naturally to me though.  I know of fursuiters who have the acting ability of a cucumber who need to talk, but don't which makes watching them a little disappointing.   I do fursuiting to make an impact on the happiness of others, and I feel that if you don't try to be a better fursuiter, then you are just self-gratifying by fursuiting.

You have to evaluate your own skills and decide how these fit in with your fursona/character.  If you are going to be mute, study other fursuiters that you admire and try to incorporate their techniques into your performances.  One of the biggest mistakes I see in voiceless performances is the use of "small movements".  When you perform an action, you need to exaggerate movements to convey them to your "audience".  It's a subtle thing, but very important.  I get verbose in my responses sometimes.  Sorry to bend your ear so much. lol


----------



## Lobie5 (Jan 5, 2020)

Keefur said:


> Funny.  Telephone is a friend of mine, and another friend, with whom I share a house, Draconis (aka Calamity Cougar), is a former Disney World mascot.  Anyway, I do talk while in fursuit, and started doing it when it was a really rare thing in the Fandom.  It's part of my fursona and my fursuit has an excellent moving jaw, which helps.  I'm a graymuzzle, so performin in fursuit without talking would be a little more difficult for me to do. but I can do either.  Personally, I think it's more difficult to fursuit without talking, but it all depends on the performer and the character.  I am very extroverted naturally, so talking comes naturally to me though.  I know of fursuiters who have the acting ability of a cucumber who need to talk, but don't which makes watching them a little disappointing.   I do fursuiting to make an impact on the happiness of others, and I feel that if you don't try to be a better fursuiter, then you are just self-gratifying by fursuiting.
> 
> You have to evaluate your own skills and decide how these fit in with your fursona/character.  If you are going to be mute, study other fursuiters that you admire and try to incorporate their techniques into your performances.  One of the biggest mistakes I see in voiceless performances is the use of "small movements".  When you perform an action, you need to exaggerate movements to convey them to your "audience".  It's a subtle thing, but very important.  I get verbose in my responses sometimes.  Sorry to bend your ear so much. lol



Nahh, don't be sorry.  Your thoughts and advice are very profound, and really got me thinking about the extent of my abilities. I suppose I won't truly know how I'll feel until I actually have the thing on. I'm heavily introverted and autistic, so I'll need to put in a lot of acting practice either way. ^^;


----------



## Keefur (Jan 6, 2020)

Lobie5 said:


> Nahh, don't be sorry.  Your thoughts and advice are very profound, and really got me thinking about the extent of my abilities. I suppose I won't truly know how I'll feel until I actually have the thing on. I'm heavily introverted and autistic, so I'll need to put in a lot of acting practice either way. ^^;


I have seen many super shy people become very outgoing once in fursuit.  I hope it helps you.  When you first go out in suit, I recommend you take a handler until you get used to getting around in it.  Also, don't wear it for more than 20 to 30 minutes the first time at most.  It takes getting used to and also you need to build up your tolerance to wearing it.  Drink fluids before putting it on.  When you wear a suit, your body will burn through fluids, so you will rarely (if ever) finding yourself wanting to take a restroom break.  If you decide not to talk while in suit, you should learn some of the hand signs that you will need when wearing one.  I'll see if I can find a site that shows them to you.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 6, 2020)

Here's a video of some hand signals, although the one for hug isn't right for the Fandom.  The crossed arms across the chest means I NEED HELP!  The signal I use for hugs is the arms ourstretched to the sides.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jan 6, 2020)

There's a square hole on the neck of my fursuit's head with wire mesh covering it. There's also a tuft of fur to cover the mesh. Then I put a speaker next to it and a microphone near my mouth so I should be able to talk without being muffled. I still yell though. Not because I need to be louder, but because I like freaking people out.


----------



## Lobie5 (Jan 6, 2020)

Keefur said:


> I have seen many super shy people become very outgoing once in fursuit.  I hope it helps you.  When you first go out in suit, I recommend you take a handler until you get used to getting around in it.  Also, don't wear it for more than 20 to 30 minutes the first time at most.  It takes getting used to and also you need to build up your tolerance to wearing it.  Drink fluids before putting it on.  When you wear a suit, your body will burn through fluids, so you will rarely (if ever) finding yourself wanting to take a restroom break.  If you decide not to talk while in suit, you should learn some of the hand signs that you will need when wearing one.  I'll see if I can find a site that shows them to you.





Keefur said:


> Here's a video of some hand signals, although the one for hug isn't right for the Fandom.  The crossed arms across the chest means I NEED HELP!  The signal I use for hugs is the arms ourstretched to the sides.



Thanks, that helps a lot.  I'll be sure to remember the crossed-arms signal for emergencies, as well.


----------



## Lobie5 (Jan 6, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> There's a square hole on the neck of my fursuit's head with wire mesh covering it. There's also a tuft of fur to cover the mesh. Then I put a speaker next to it and a microphone near my mouth so I should be able to talk without being muffled. I still yell though. Not because I need to be louder, but because I like freaking people out.


You got speakers? Cool!! :0 
I might try that if/when I get more experienced in suit building.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 6, 2020)

I don't have a fursuit yet, but I plan on talking in mine, because my fursona talks, and it's supposed to be him.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jan 9, 2020)

If its kids im interacting with then I don't talk cause its a muffled voice and kinda ruins the magic.


----------



## Solcte (Jan 21, 2020)

This is an interesting discussion and I like to see where everyone stands on this!

I recently got my fursuit partial and went to my very first furmeet. I had a great time, but I was surprised how hard it was to hear other suiters and for them to hear me.

I'm still debating trying to be a silent suiter. There's a lot of folks out there doing it well! Plus I save myself the trouble of shouting for people to hear me.. I just don't know if I could do it well enough and I'm experiencing stage fright at the thought. 

On the other side,  would I miss being able to communicate more readily with others? Would I be able to socialize as well?

I may just experiment until I find the right balance. We'll see in time!


----------



## Lobie5 (Jan 26, 2020)

Solcte said:


> This is an interesting discussion and I like to see where everyone stands on this!
> 
> I recently got my fursuit partial and went to my very first furmeet. I had a great time, but I was surprised how hard it was to hear other suiters and for them to hear me.
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly. Also I'm happy your furmeet went well!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jan 26, 2020)

I try not to talk in suit unless I need to answer a question, and if I do, i maintain the same high pitch voice I use for my Fox Noises. Really, it's up to personal preference. Im sure there are those out there who would criticize someone for talking in suit and 'breaking the magic', but at the same time you could argue, how many anthro characters do you see in cartoons, video games, etc. who CAN speak? Not that uncommon really ^_^


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 22, 2021)

I've barely been able to fursuit thus far ( Damn you Covid! ) but when I get the chance, I'm planning on being silent as much as possible, as I'm autistic and super shy, and cause I hate to yell!

Around other furs, I'll try to speak only if I can't mime or point out my response. Wanna get used to big movements and hand signals!

Around normies, I'll really try to be silent, unless they bring up the fact I'm not talking, or I need something! If with a handler, I'll try to let them speak 4 me, or try to whisper to them when possible!

With kids.....................................................................I'd rather not get into the childish, juvenile babble they tend to do, I try way too hard to win discussions!


----------



## reptile logic (Feb 23, 2021)

Talking was forbidden in the Smokey Bear suit. Luckily, Smokey was always escorted by a spokesperson. I can certainly understand the "losing the magic" part of talking while suited. I likely wouldn't talk if wearing a suit that reflected my 'sona. As my 'sona is incapable of human verbal speech, this makes good sense.


----------



## Vesper2112 (Mar 3, 2021)

I only got into the fandom about a year ago, so not the best time since everything shut down. However, I created a FB page for my characters/fursuits. On it, Pogo the Tabby Cat "speaks" to announce new artwork or what he and his pal Snickers the Ferret is up to. Snickers does not talk. My newest character, Cygnus the Space Cat-thing just crashed his ship into Snickers & Pogo's treehouse, so now they all live together. He probably won't speak either, unless it's some alien sounds.

Anyway, all this to say that of the three fursuits I have, Pogo would be the only one that would potentially speak but I haven't decided if I want to go that route yet. I'm way more animated when wearing a costume that hides my face, so I think I'd be better off not speaking to "break" that barrier.


----------



## Troj (Mar 3, 2021)

I do!

I initially didn't, and still don't when doing mascot gigs, but I got tired one day of people asking me if I was a chicken--and the rest, as they say, is history.

Benefits of talking:

1) I've had genuinely wonderful conversations and interactions with people over the years due to being able to just talk.
2) Being able to talk has dramatically reduced the number of genuinely-scary and conflictual encounters I've had, where people become abusive, rude, or violent with me.
3) Talking can help to put many people at ease who are otherwise freaked out by mascots and such.
4) Many initially-anxious-and-suspicious people are soothed when they hear my feminine voice.
5) I don't have to figure out how I'm going to pantomime out answers to complicated questions.

Of course, I can also be silent when I feel like it, and I've found that choosing the right moments to talk can really pack a comedic or dramatic punch. 

The one disadvantage is that my jaw only moves very slightly, so the effect of having a voice come out of a mostly-static mouth might be weird.


----------



## MunchiiMoon (Aug 18, 2021)

Watching the sign language videos wondering how it would work with wing sleeves

I feel like it would be super hard for me because my partial has wing sleeves rather than arms and paws that would get in the way of most of the signs. Talking might be my best option ^^;


----------

